# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  handwriting font

## leosmith

I just finished finished this book on Russian script: http://www.amazon.com/Teach-Yourself.../dp/0071419861
So I've studied the handwritten characters too, and find some of them a little hard to remember. I want to make an Anki  http://ichi2.net/anki/
(flashcard) deck to help me remember. Can you suggest a good font to turn my Russian vocabulary list into cursive?

----------


## leosmith

Ok, I found several. For example: http://www.searchfreefonts.com/free/mac ... tistic.htm http://www.angelfire.com/pop/top4/fonts/arbat.ttf
Unfortunately, because I'm a beginner, I have accent marks in my vocabulary, and the new font converts them into little boxes. Oh well, I suppose there's no way around that...

----------


## LuxDefensor

http://www.netzor.org/2007/10/09/ruk...itushkami.html http://www.fontov.net/%D1%80%D1%83%D...84%D1%82%D1%8B http://goldpromo.com.ua/grafika/font...ssian-fonts-80
I am not sure about accent marks though

----------


## Hanna

The fonts from the links are more like elegant calligraphy fonts.  
If you  just want to learn regular Cyrillic handwriting, then the font to get is called "*propisi*".  
That looks exactly like it came out of a handwriting book for children.  
Google for that, and torrent. 
This is what it looks like:

----------


## CoffeeCup

> If you  just want to learn regular Cyrillic handwriting, then the font to get is called "*propisi*". 
> That looks exactly like it came out of a handwriting book for children.

 There is one point to note: While in the PC font the symbol shape is the same independently of the symbol position within the word. In real handwritten symbols differs with the position (begin, middle and end of the word). The difference is in connecting strokes. In the begin of a word there is no a preceding connecting stroke (like "ф" in "французских"). As well as in the end of a word there is no a posterior connecting stroke (like "ь" in "Съешь", "б" in "Бб", "в" in "Вв").

----------


## TheBB

Personally I use underline for stress in Anki.

----------


## Hanna

> Personally I use underline for stress in Anki.

 Me too... It is almost impossible to get an accent onto a Cyrillic letter. I would NOT waste my time trying that. Use underline/bold/another colour instead.

----------


## TheBB

Я ответил на то:   

> Unfortunately, because I'm a beginner, I have accent marks in my vocabulary, and the new font converts them into little boxes. Oh well, I suppose there's no way around that...

 Извини... ты изменил.  ::

----------

